# Original Goat Cart For Sale



## xfarmer (Dec 1, 2016)

I have for sale an original wooden goat cart with a single tree. It is in excellent shape. The bicycle wheels have rust on them and could easily be painted or replaced cheaply. If you'd like an original this is a very nice cart. I think it looks much nicer than the metal ones. Ohio
$250


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute! Where are you located in Ohio? I'm in the NE area.

You should post this in the "Equipment for Sale" here on the site.


----------

